# jet ski fishing maiden voyage



## Russian

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sincemy parents let me borrow their jet ski and bring it down here with meI figured I would make it useful and turn it into something I can fish off of. Finally finishedthe cooler rack for the back ofit and managed to get out on the water Sunday morning for the maiden voyage. Didnt make it out of the Destin pass until around 730am. Everything worked out well with some minor adjustments for next time, but overall had a good time. I also learned quite a few lessons about fishing off a jet ski, rule number one it is not as easy as it looks, don?t go nose first into a wave or you and everything on the jet ski will be soaked with saltwater forever, having eyes in the back of my head would make things a lot easier when trolling, strap down the top of the cooler when towing the jet ski down the road or you may lose the lid, re-apply sunscreen as soon as you get out to where you are fishing or you will hurt badly the next day. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">After setting out a spread for whatever I could catch I trolled for a while and picked up a few smaller bonita, but trying to keep the waverunner straight well setting lines and fighting fish is kind of a pain, especially when you have more than one fish on at a time. I gave that up rather quick like and cruised the beach for schools of fish. Thebonita were everywhere. After catching a few of them on light spinning gear I cruised the surf for whatever and ended up with a bunch of ladyfish, bluefish, few spanish and that?s all I could find. Did not venture to any wrecks since I do not have a bottom machine on it yet. I bought one just need to figure out how to install it properly. Was hoping to find a larger variety of fish or good eating fish, but no luck, had a lot of fun though. A depthfinder will come in handy I am sure. Water was slick calm and it was a beautiful day on the water, I had a lot of fun just cruising the beach looking for fish. Didn?t want to bring the fly rod this trip as I did not know what I was getting into, but next trip it will be on board for sure. Attached are a few pics I took with my point and shoot camera that is kind of jacked up right now so what little pics I have the quality isnt the best. The ones taken in the parking lot were taken withmy digitalSLRthat I wasn?t about to take out on the waverunner with me. I added more tie downs to the cooler after the pic, notice the cutting board on top of the cooler and the knife and plier holster mounted on the front. Now I somewhat know what I am doing I should have a better fishing report for the next trip and I will hopefully be able to make a full day of it and try a bit more variety of fishing techniques.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Overall, the rig didnt turn out too bad. Looking forwardto some more adventures with it in the future.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

That is hardcore...


----------



## bond007

Neet......How much did it cost too make it? They seel for $249 with cooler included but they don't look nearly that nice:bowdown:usaflag


----------



## biggamefishr

thats awesome


----------



## SheYakFishr

That looks great and very workable. I thought about doing that at one time... at least I could get out fast in the gulf... than peddling the yak. :bowdown :clap :letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman

You might be a ******* if.....


----------



## konz

I've seen a guy on a jetski drifting for kings on the mass before.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

very cool!!


----------



## Russian

Might be a bit *******, but it works great. I now fit right in with the rest of the crowd, lol. Total cost was probably around $120 including straps, paint, etc... Took me about two full days to complete. I enjoy creating things and have even more fun when it improves my fishing/hunting capabilities. I was told the pvc may crack, but hopefully it holds up, so far so good.


----------



## NavySnooker

terrific idea broski, truly fun by looks alone.... i've thought about it for years but never had the balls... you sir are bave; i heard about some guy like 15 miles offshore in a jet-ski, was that you?


----------



## ul412al

I'm impressed. Keep us in the loop when you add more stuff to your rig!


----------



## Huntinman

Thats ingenuity. Very cool, goodluck out there!


----------



## Sam Roberts

what do you use as far as GPS goes???


----------



## Kim

I'm not going to worry about this guy until I see a pic where he has a step ladder strapped on the back of that thing.


----------



## Russian

No wasnt me 15 miles out, I would be willing to go that far if I had a boat or a few jet skis backing me up. Not doing it on my own though. As for a gps I have a small lowrance xog with navteq chip in it or whatever that chip is called. I hook the gps to the battery and I am going to buy a mount that goes on the handle bars for both my camera and the gps. So far it looks like Ram mounts has what I need. I am back in Michigan for 3 weeks now, but when I get back down there I will be looking to fix it up some more.


----------



## BYRD

Dude that is awesome. I live in Virginia and have a friend with a pimped out jet ski for fishing. Go to Jetskibrian.com and check out his set up.


----------



## Seachaser 186

I had a friend that used to troll with a jet ski back about 15 years ago. It was the first time I had ever seen anyone try it and thought it was a cool idea. He didn't have near the set up as we're seeing here. He had a small cooler for drinks and a small amount of tackle, and one rod that he would hold in his hand while trolling. He caught several nice kings while trolling off the beach.


----------



## WW2

> *Kim (6/20/2009)*I'm not going to worry about this guy until I see a pic where he has a step ladder strapped on the back of that thing.


Heck yeah!!!! Jetski cobia tower!!!


----------



## jigslinger

I was watching them zip around the lake yesterday and wondered how they would work for trolling. What kind of range do you have? That was the biggest problem I could think of. Sounds like fun!


----------



## recess

Nick, That is just way to cool. But as soon as you get back in town, give us a ring. I got to get you back aboard for another trip. Gene


----------



## Russian

One tank of gas has lasted me from sun up until sun down cruising from place to place drift fishing. I imagine if you were running all day long it wouldnt last as long. I have yet to run low on gas though. Doesnt cost much to get out either. 



Gene, you know I will be making that phone call for sure. Ur a good bunch of guys and I would love to get back out there with ya and do it up right this time. Keep on tearin em up. You guys are killin me with all those outstanding reports.


----------



## WW2

I think I have a way of getting a jetski from a beach parkinglot to the beach and back again. I wonder how many tickets I would get for launching a jetski from navarre beach?


----------



## hotshot

i wonder if it would be worth your while to layup some sort of towable fishbox?


----------



## yakdiver

> *WW2 (6/23/2009)*I think I have a way of getting a jetski from a beach parkinglot to the beach and back again. I wonder how many tickets I would get for launching a jetski from navarre beach?


Wheeleez cart


----------



## WW2

> *yakdiver (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (6/23/2009)*I think I have a way of getting a jetski from a beach parkinglot to the beach and back again. I wonder how many tickets I would get for launching a jetski from navarre beach?
> 
> 
> 
> Wheeleez cart
Click to expand...



Yeah, that's what I had in mind but I was also thinking to use the winch on my jeep to pull it out.


----------



## yakdiver

You may just be on to something there. I have considered many options for launching some form of motorized craft from the beach-from small RIBs to adding some form of motor to my kayak. How long is your winch cable? Is it actually illegal to launch a motorized craft from the beach?


----------



## Deep South

I have been doing the same thing for about 4 months now. The cooler setup you have is very similiar to what i have exceptmy rod holders bolt directlyonto the cooler, 3 on each side. About 3 months ago, I mounted a Humminbird 597 color fishfinder/internal gps on it. Works great, will read the bottom up to about 32 miles an hour, after that I think the jet ski hulls just allow to much air to flow under them. I have adjusted, but cant get it to read at full speed.Lots of fun for sure.


----------



## WW2

> *yakdiver (6/23/2009)*You may just be on to something there. I have considered many options for launching some form of motorized craft from the beach-from small RIBs to adding some form of motor to my kayak. How long is your winch cable? Is it actually illegal to launch a motorized craft from the beach?


The current cable is no where near long enough. But if I find out this is possible I will replace the cable with line that will be ablet o stand the weight but be smaller gauge than the winch cable. It shouldn't take much of a rope at all to horizontally pull a jetski on those monster wheels.


----------



## yakdiver

Yeah, but then you have to get a bunch of traffic cones to put ALL the way out to the beach just to keep people from getting in your way. Can you imagine the number of people who would get in your way while trying to winch that thing all the way up from the beach on a weekend?


----------



## zodiac

Hey Russian, 

I'm <U>Really </U>impressed with the rig you built for your jet ski !! I just purchased a 2009 Sea-Doo GTI SE,

and I want to rig it up for fishing. Do you have any blue prints or diagrams for the one you built?

Any advice you have for a rookie jet ski fisherman would be greatly appreciated !!

Thanks, zodiac


----------



## Russian

DeepSouth, maybe we can get out there sometime and go offshore for some fishing. Did you hook your bottom machine directly to your battery?





All plans I found on the net and came up with, without any real drawings just chicken scratch. Here is a link that helped me out a lot http://www.jetskisportfishing.com/. Only thing is you have to join the forum and make two post before you can look at any of the post, but in the Garage section there are some good ideas and tutorials. Im still adding things to mine, its a work in progress. Where are u out of? Might be able to get together and help you come up with something and go do some fishing.


----------



## Deep South

I fish out of Pensacola. 

I will get you some pictures of how I mounted mine. I am wired directly to the battery. I had to make a bracket for the transducer because I didnt want to do put any holes in the hull. The only permanent holes are where the display actually mounts. I have the display mounted directly on top of the 'glove box',using plastic cutting board material as a large backing plate (works great, you can still access the glove box). The mount is very sturdy. I will be off the week of the 4th, give me a yell and we can fish.


----------



## true-king

Nice rig! I've been fishing on my jet ski for a while now, never fished out in the gulf though. I have to say, it's actually a lot of fun!


----------



## Deep South

Here are some of the pics.


----------



## Russian

Pretty slick, Might have to try mounting mine the same way, Trying to minimize holes in the hull. I need to get a new glove compartment top though, the latch broke on mine. I will have to get a hold of you when Im back in town in a couple weeks.


----------



## JetSki Fisherman

*My Rig*

To anyone looking for a fishing partner... here's my rig. its a DIY for about $75 bucks and works perfect.


----------



## FCH

*trying it out*

Wow, JS F, you made a great rack! Here is my non-committal effort so far while I research what I might want to do. Almost nothing invested and nothing permanently built or attached but it has worked for 3 or 4 trips including some fast running over choppy conditions and it stays put. I have had to re-tie tighter twice on choppy days after the cordage wetted out and stretched. I don't really trust it and assume it will fail eventually but wanted to try PWC fishing without committing to anything yet. So far I like it. 
Ps. I have already learned that the coolers are too small. Your size seems right.


----------



## Krummfish

Hey guys, 
I just bought a waverunner and I've decked it out for fishing, cooler rack, fish finder, etc. I was wondering if there are any jetski fishing groups out of Destin? If so, I'd love to join. My ski is dependable but would love to have the added benefit of a group. 
Happy fishing.


----------

